# A few pics of my Ratsnakes



## Keiron (Apr 22, 2012)

Tiger Rat

















Aesculapian Rat






Mandarin Rat











Thai Mountain Rat


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 22, 2012)

wow some of those snakes have a really evil look... i LOVE the last pic, absolutly stunning. however i thought rat snakes where of a simalar size to corn snakes? that first snake looks alot bigger though.

do you have any pics of those diamonds that you where talking about in your intro thread?


----------



## Shotta (Apr 22, 2012)

awesome snakes man!!
do you have any others??


----------



## Keiron (Apr 22, 2012)

orangesnake101 said:


> wow some of those snakes have a really evil look... i LOVE the last pic, absolutly stunning. however i thought rat snakes where of a simalar size to corn snakes? that first snake looks alot bigger though.
> 
> do you have any pics of those diamonds that you where talking about in your intro thread?



Thank you! Yes most ratsnakes are usually between 3-5 feet, the Tiger Rats however are not your typical Ratsnake. They are thought to be more closely related to the Indigo snakes and Cribo's (Drymarchon) my adult male in my pics is easily over 7 foot, closer to 8 I reckon. 

I'll get some pics of my Diamonds up for you now.


----------



## Chanzey (Apr 23, 2012)

Awesome snakes mate


----------



## Spidergirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Oooooh i like the mandarin rat!!
Very nice snakes


----------



## whyme (Apr 30, 2012)

Dunno what it is about 'em, but I love rats. That Thai M rat is awsome, and the mandarin. Thanks for sharing your pics


----------



## Pado2087 (Apr 30, 2012)

not to hate but i dont really like any other snakes besides Australian Snakes those exotic snakes are to colourful and hypnotising lol 
ps im not being rude just expresisng my opionon


----------



## Leasdraco (May 1, 2012)

They look unreal


----------



## pythrulz (May 1, 2012)

Nice looking snakes the thai mountain rats are very intereting


----------



## Endeavour (May 1, 2012)

Very nice pictures, what's the attitude like on those Thai Mountain's?.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## Keiron (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words guys, well most of you anyway (TOO colourful?!)

Endeavour the Thai's are little beauties, before I got them I was prepared for them to be shy and bitey, but they're the complete opposite. They are secretive during the day but once out they are very inquisitive and are not bothered at all by handling. 

Keiron


----------

